
Charity auction lunch with Warren Buffett goes for $2.7M - paladin314159
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/10/business/warren-buffett-dining-ebay.html
======
cperciva
Stories like this make me wonder if a startup will come along and establish a
marketplace for this sort of thing. I certainly don't have millions to offer,
but there are people I'd be happy to donate to charity in exchange for a few
hours with (dinner or otherwise).

~~~
nathancahill
I believe clarity.fm started that way. It's now pivoted to a broader audience.

~~~
theprop
Yes, I think they were thinking of a way to pay potential startup
mentors/advisors initially as a marketplace, then pivoted to general startup
advice.

------
xiaoma
This title makes it sound like he's so full of himself that he'll only eat
with the ultra wealthy and those foolish enough to spend millions they can't
afford.

In reality, he does a charity auction and dines with the "winner" who is
essentially a philanthropist with a bit of self-interest thrown in.

~~~
dang
Ok, we edited the title to reflect that.

------
phaser
A more appropriate headline would be "Donating $2,679,001 can will get you a
dinner with Warren Buffet" but who would click that bait?

~~~
hueving
It was an auction for dinner with Buffet. The headline is appropriate.

------
theprop
I remember when it was $25 to 50k and thinking that was a "steal"...but $2.7
million is ridiculous, though the money does go to a great cause :-).

